# Possible Continental/United merger



## Trogdor (Feb 20, 2008)

I know that this thread will be pure speculation, but with the coming round of airline mergers (including the rumored linkup between Continental and United), does anyone have any guesses/predictions on what that will mean for the Amtrak Guest Rewards program?

Right now, points can be transferred between AGR and Continental OnePass, and a very little-advertised perk for SelectPlus members is the ability to use Continental's airport lounges for free (I haven't yet had the occasion to try this). I wonder if the latter perk would transfer to whoever the surviving carrier is, or if Amtrak would wind up finding another airline to partner with.

Any comments?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 21, 2008)

I wonder too about the transfer option.

Years ago, you could transfer miles/points or points/miles with Continental and United (and Midwest). Then United dropped out (without notice :angry: )! I think I heard that (if it does happen) United will be the name. So what will happen to the transfer option???


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 21, 2008)

If you hear about it happening more seriously, immediately transfer it to AGR! xD


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 21, 2008)

rmadisonwi said:


> I know that this thread will be pure speculation, but with the coming round of airline mergers (including the rumored linkup between Continental and United), does anyone have any guesses/predictions on what that will mean for the Amtrak Guest Rewards program?
> Right now, points can be transferred between AGR and Continental OnePass, and a very little-advertised perk for SelectPlus members is the ability to use Continental's airport lounges for free (I haven't yet had the occasion to try this). I wonder if the latter perk would transfer to whoever the surviving carrier is, or if Amtrak would wind up finding another airline to partner with.
> 
> Any comments?


There is no telling how the integration of Mileage Plus and OnePass would play out regarding partners and benefits. It would probably depend on how the merged carrier would perceive the value of the Acela business passengers and whether the merged carrier would retain CO's domestic and international hub at EWR (my bet: they would). Neither UA or CO have a major stake in NEC travel, so rewarding Acela usage would not hurt them directly and would be a competitive strike at both Delta and US. For the Acela user, compiling points that could be transferred to a combined UA/CO would be an improvement over OnePass transfers. Even better would be if CO/UA would consider Acela a true travel partner and would allow direct accumulation of elite qualifying miles by riding Acela. That would certainly entice frequent fliers who also frequently travel the corridor.

It is a wait and see game. Wait to see if there even is a merger, then wait and see what happens with Mileage Plus, OnePass, and the Amtrak partnership.


----------



## jis (Mar 22, 2008)

The rumored UA - CO merger is a complete no go if the DL - NW merger does not happen. It is only if the latter merger happens that NW releases the golden share that it holds of CO thus releasing CO to explore mergers on its own. At present even the DL - NW merger seems to be in doubt. Meanwhile DL just announced a significant downsizing this last week wherein it will cut flights some 10% and will offer voluntary separation to upto half of its employees!!!


----------



## jr6607 (Mar 22, 2008)

jis said:


> The rumored UA - CO merger is a complete no go if the DL - NW merger does not happen. It is only if the latter merger happens that NW releases the golden share that it holds of CO thus releasing CO to explore mergers on its own. At present even the DL - NW merger seems to be in doubt. Meanwhile DL just announced a significant downsizing this last week wherein it will cut flights some 10% and will offer voluntary separation to upto half of its employees!!!


I have had a concern over this possible merger and the effect on OnePass. That moved me to transfer 35000 miles to AGR last week. Continental OnePass members will be the loser in any merger, think American-Continental, but even with United as the merger partner it will be Continental customers who lose out.


----------

